# Read this before posting articles!!!!



## fish_4_all

*Failure to follow these rules will result in your articles being removed and possible further disciplinary actions taken at the discretion of the Administrator. *

The club has rules based on the content on posts for all information posted on the forum. The main rule for this section is that all information must be either based on your experiences/experiments or must be researched from a credible source. 

If it is your own research then make it known that it is. 

Any and all information copied in any fashion from any other source must be stated as such that the author of the original article must be mentioned and if it is under copyrights, always ask for a written permission from the author before using it.


----------



## fish_4_all

I would like to ask that those who have comments about the articles, please either email or send a private message to a moderator or the author of the article with the information. We realize that there can be discrepancies in the articles. This will encourage others to write articles and not feel like they will be criticized for doing so. 

Above all, keep comments constructive. 

Any moderator can be sent the information but it would help to contact a moderator for the section the article is about. If they can't offer help then they will get it to someone who can. 

The author of the article is free to submit the new article to any moderator and request either the removal of the old article or completely modify the whole context. 

As stated in the announcement, we can't vouch for the information being accurate but we will work with members to try and get them as accurate as possible. 

Editing can only be done by a member for 30 minutes after the original post so any additions and/or revisions need to be directed to a moderator after that time frame.


----------

